# african aboreals?



## codykrr (Jan 7, 2009)

ok i have googled this and all i see is S. calceatum.....is there any other availible african aboreals in the hobby? i like OW Ts and esepcially aboreals but it seems there isnt many from africa and quite a bit from asia...any suggestions on either an asian aboreal or know of a african aboreal besides S. cal. No nature boy i dont want one yet.....key word yet.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Jan 7, 2009)

Singapore Blues and P. Metallica are up there, for best display aboreals. imo


----------



## 7mary3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Heteroscodra maculata, but at that point you're already equal to S. calceatum for speed and venom, and bordering on the same with attitude. 

OBTs have been known to do very well in arboreal setups. I really think that these Ts are the most versatile in the hobby. You can't kill them, they love it dry, and they can live in a terrestrial, burrowing, or arboreal setup. 

Those are the two others that jump immediately to mind from the dark continent.


EDIT-- as far as asian arboreals go, anything from the poecilotheria genus will satisfy you. Also, even though it's a new worlder, it doesn't have the damn hair, you shouldn't rule out my favorite genus, Psalmopoeus. Why? Because I said so. 

Really though, do some reading and I bet that you'll fall in love with this genus.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

Heteroscodra maculata (Togo Starburst) is a beautiful african arboreal very similar to the S. calceatum. If you have a few bucks Encyocratella olivacea is another really neat african arboreal species.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

poecilotheria are good display spiders when they are visible. I reccomend them if your wanting a baller arboreal.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 7, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Singapore Blues and P. Metallica are up there, for best display aboreals. imo


Yea those are cool except they arent african. H.Maculata is the only available african arboreal that I know of.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Jan 7, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ...any suggestions on either an asian aboreal or know of a african aboreal besides S. cal.


Didnt codykrr asking either asian aboreal or african aboreal, or maybe Im reading it wrong? Thats why I recommended Singapore Blues and P. Metallicas


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 7, 2009)

codykrr, definitely get an h mac. they are beautiful tarantulas, very quick, but not overly defensive. i love my female, i can hold her no problem(not often) and she jumps 


so prettttty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhnmTfOeEWY&feature=channel_page


----------



## syndicate (Jan 7, 2009)

Dont forget this african arboreal ;]


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 7, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Dont forget this african arboreal ;]


im sure thats a very easy species to find


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Heteroscodra maculata (Togo Starburst) is a beautiful african arboreal very similar to the S. calceatum. If you have a few bucks Encyocratella olivacea is another really neat african arboreal species.


Am I a brick wall? lol


----------



## 7mary3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha, no. 

That's actually on my list of "must haves" but unfortunately, I also "must have" the cash to shell out for one. This T is at the top of my list, as that it's an african arboreal that happens to be STUNNING. Once i find a buyer for my kidney, I'll be all set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fang333999 (Jan 7, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Am I a brick wall? lol



i saw you posted for him to get an h mac dude, i was only adding emphasis to your response, unless your talking about syndicate.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

fang333999 said:


> i saw you posted for him to get an h mac dude, i was only adding emphasis to your response, unless your talking about syndicate.


Yeah that wasn't to either of you guys take a chill lol it was to Syndicate cuz that's a pic of an Encyocratella olivacea. Whether he read what I said or not I think he was just showing off  By the way I think Reptist still has slings of these. And E. olivacea is going to be a better choice than a kidney, you got two of them already c'mon!!!


----------



## JasonCrowl (Jan 7, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> Yeah that wasn't to either of you guys take a chill lol it was to Syndicate cuz that's a pic of an Encyocratella olivacea. Whether he read what I said or not I think he was just showing off  By the way I think Reptist still has slings of these. And E. olivacea is going to be a better choice than a kidney, you got two of them already c'mon!!!



What in the HELL is that?  It's stunning, so beautiful....I've never seen that before!!!   Are they available?   I'd be VERY interested in pickin' one up


----------



## JasonCrowl (Jan 7, 2009)

fang333999 said:


> im sure thats a very easy species to find


That is a VERY beautiful spider...what is it?  Where is it from?   Are they available?   I would be EXTREMELY interested in pickin' one up!!!


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

JasonCrowl said:


> What in the HELL is that?  It's stunning, so beautiful....I've never seen that before!!!   Are they available?   I'd be VERY interested in pickin' one up





JasonCrowl said:


> That is a VERY beautiful spider...what is it?  Where is it from?   Are they available?   I would be EXTREMELY interested in pickin' one up!!!


...*crickets*....


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 7, 2009)

What about P. murinus? I have 2 but one is a burrower and the other is a full time arboreal. The males are usually the ones that go arboreal(for me).


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 7, 2009)

tarantulaholic said:


> Didnt codykrr asking either asian aboreal or african aboreal, or maybe Im reading it wrong? Thats why I recommended Singapore Blues and P. Metallicas


Didnt see the asian part. All I read was hte title and the first sentence. Sorry about that! Nice call.


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Didnt see the asian part. All I read was hte title and the first sentence. Sorry about that!


You don't always do that, right?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 7, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> You don't always do that, right?


Lol...sometimes. I just got lazy today because its a little late.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 7, 2009)

ooops sorry Code!I didnt see your post.my bad


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 7, 2009)

syndicate said:


> ooops sorry Code!I didnt see your post.my bad


It's all good...nice pic by the way :clap:


----------



## codykrr (Jan 7, 2009)

ok...guys i already have 10 OBTs, boring........only oneis aboreal, second isnt pocilotheria species from india? also i have considered the sing blue, just wanting more options....i am not wanting an h mac or an S. cal yet....hahahwhat has nature boy done to this site  i like the spider in the pic posted earlier.....where would i obtain one and for what price money isnt to bad right now so thats not the problem, also i already ordered a P. irminia and a p cam. so im waiting for those to get here,,,as far as pokies go i want them all just dont have money flowing from my arse...if i was to get a pokie id want a p. subfusca dark form....my buddy has been trying to give me a miranda but i cant take stuff from freinds like that since he only has 3 1mm and 2 mf, im really intrested in this species in the pic...where to get one any one know....? also another thing, how many aboreals are know to live in africa so far? sorry but i love aboreals...thanks for everything guys


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

codykrr said:


> sorry but i love aboreals


same with me man, same with me...I can't get enough of them.


----------



## 7mary3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I too love arboreals. As far as price, you can get a few pokies for the price of one E. olivecea. Like I said, it's at the top of my list, but they're hard to come by, and quite pricey if you stumble across one. I'm not talkin M. balfouri pricey, but it's up there. Like I said, multiple pokies or one E. olivecea. Up to you I suppose. 

I know what I'm gunnin for, but I've already got all of the other arboreals on my list. Now it's time to save.


----------



## mark0 (Jan 8, 2009)

@codykrr - you can forget about H.maculata cos its everything but arboreal. They are the most mysterous specie I have, she's in her hideout under the huge log, I see her only when I get up in the morning and somethimes before I get to sleep and that's all. They dissappear on every suspicios move.

Think about pokie, there is number of beautifull cheap species besides subfusca (she's expensive). Take ornata, regalis, or similar.

Edit: and yes pokies are from India but they can substitute your wish for African spider


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, you asked for me not to chime in here but bleep it.  You need to just pull up your britches, step up to the plate--be a man--and get yourself an S. calceatum.  What, are you afraid of a little spider?!!! :8o


----------



## bobsleaf (Jan 8, 2009)

Just get one great big S. calceatum, not a load of tiny little ones like Nature Boy. I bought some 18" mega-tongs today for tank maintenance of my fella.


Not sure how big he/she is, but as it stands I think it is my biggest T. Here's the best photo I can get at the moment:
:} :} :} :} :} :} :}


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 8, 2009)

bobsleaf said:


> Just get one great big S. calceatum,


Handle him yet?


----------



## codykrr (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry but if i was to get a pokie i want a subfusca.....thats it....and also i dont really want an h mac or s cal there on my list but not yet....so what is an E. olivacea price anyway....? like 200 300 or more....? ad yeh i have heard that sing blue and h mac are aboreal but do like to burrow and i want a definate aboreal, and hey NB i knew you would see this s i expected you to chime in maybe next time im in stl il get to check yours out, till then there on my waiting list of "wants and must haves"


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 8, 2009)

codykrr said:


> maybe next time im in stl il get to check yours out,


They'd *love *to meet you.


----------



## bobsleaf (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, we shared my bed last night actually. Made my heart beat so much I thought it would pop out of my chest.....


----------



## slinky1000 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Obt*



UsambaraIndian said:


> Heteroscodra maculata, but at that point you're already equal to S. calceatum for speed and venom, and bordering on the same with attitude.
> 
> OBTs have been known to do very well in arboreal setups. I really think that these Ts are the most versatile in the hobby. You can't kill them, they love it dry, and they can live in a terrestrial, burrowing, or arboreal setup.
> 
> ...


OBT's do well in terrestrial set ups? may get one!


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 8, 2009)

H. mac is S. calceatum light.  The venom and speed may be similar but the attitude of an S. cal is typically nastier.


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 8, 2009)

But are they any african true arboreal species other than H mac or S.calc???? At least in picture!!!

It can't be possible that they're the only african ones, all the forests and jungles there and only those two species and a handful reelated of which I never saw a picture of...:?  India alone has more than that, Brazil alone even more... but the whole continent of Africa? And in Australia it seems worse, I never heard of any arboreal T species over there. How come they can be plentiful on a continent and absent on the next one, while terrestrials are everywhere?


----------



## Travis K (Jan 8, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> But are they any african true arboreal species other than H mac or S.calc???? At least in picture!!!
> 
> It can't be possible that they're the only african ones, all the forests and jungles there and only those two species and a handful reelated of which I never saw a picture of...:?  India alone has more than that, Brazil alone even more... but the whole continent of Africa? And in Australia it seems worse, I never heard of any arboreal T species over there. How come they can be plentiful on a continent and absent on the next one, while terrestrials are everywhere?


I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Anthony Straus (Jan 8, 2009)

don't forget

_Encyocratella olivacea _and _Heterothele gabonensis_.

Two VERY VERY beautiful T's:drool:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 8, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> How come they can be plentiful on a continent and absent on the next one, while terrestrials are everywhere?


Lack of trees mabey?haha


----------



## codykrr (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah and also lack of humidity And sparcly placed trees , my guess is most became burrowers to get away from the heat and dry air....i could be wrong but its a possibility, and most of the trees are in southern africa which is also pretty cold in winters, and no one know how much a e olivecea is?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 8, 2009)

I got a deal on mine for $175 shipped for a 1" sling. I'd save about $200 though as I don't see that price going down anytime soon. I lucked out with mine but when I was looking there were a few available around that $200 price range.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 8, 2009)

awwww....haha man the way you guys talked i was thinking about 400 or more 200 isnt to bad.....ill pay that for a top wanted T any day now to just find one.....and you think this T is high, there was a thread a while back about a newly discovered asian aboreal that was jet black....there is only a couple in the us like 3 maybe and there 5000 dollars a piece since the guy who had em was caring for a sac, hopefully we ill see that T grow more popular soon because i swear it looked just like an aboreal G pulchera but more of a velvet black


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 9, 2009)

codykrr said:


> awwww....haha man the way you guys talked i was thinking about 400 or more 200 isnt to bad.....ill pay that for a top wanted T any day now to just find one.....and you think this T is high, there was a thread a while back about a newly discovered asian aboreal that was jet black....there is only a couple in the us like 3 maybe and there 5000 dollars a piece since the guy who had em was caring for a sac, hopefully we ill see that T grow more popular soon because i swear it looked just like an aboreal G pulchera but more of a velvet black


I spoke to a dealer last week who mentioned getting something like that in an export from Germany. He mentioned a Cyriopagopus sp. that was jet black, maybe this is what you are talking about. Sounds pretty cool, but in no way worth 5,000 bucks yeah right lol. I have several multi-hundred dollar spiders but I'm beginning to slow down on those purchases. After seeing some P. metallicas for $150 recently all I have to do is have some patience and let some crazy rich (or is it just crazy passionate?) T enthusiasts breed some and so the prices get cut in half. I've purchased several species (aka A. junodi, P. metallica, M. balfouri, etc, and _almost_ a $200 E. olivacea) and literally a month to a year later they were half the price :wall: :wall: :wall: Anyway a black Cyriopagopus would be sweet, hope that guy gets some slings out soon. You said you saw them, do you have a link to a pic maybe?


----------



## rabbenco (Jan 9, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> But are they any african true arboreal species other than H mac or S.calc???? At least in picture!!!
> 
> It can't be possible that they're the only african ones, all the forests and jungles there and only those two species and a handful reelated of which I never saw a picture of...:?  India alone has more than that, Brazil alone even more... but the whole continent of Africa? And in Australia it seems worse, I never heard of any arboreal T species over there. How come they can be plentiful on a continent and absent on the next one, while terrestrials are everywhere?


Please keep in mind Africa isnt the easiest continent in the world to go collecting in 

There are at least 4 arboreal africans in the hobby at present and even more in Africa only problem is to go collect and return without dying;P Most african Tarantulas in the hobby originate from the safer countries to travel in which also is the countries that dont posses that many jungles.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 9, 2009)

rabbenco said:


> Please keep in mind Africa isnt the easiest continent in the world to go collecting in
> 
> There are at least 4 arboreal africans in the hobby at present and even more in Africa only problem is to go collect and return without dying;P Most african Tarantulas in the hobby originate from the safer countries to travel in which also is the countries that dont posses that many jungles.


Just FYI, foreigners don't usually do the collecting...most animals collected for export are collected by people native to that country/region.  Personal safety isn't usually the issue as far as making more species available.

The number of available species available is usually defined by a market and by local wildlife exportation laws and CITES.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 9, 2009)

are you talking about syndicate's lampropelma sp. "borneo black"?  they are beautiful, I would like to pick a few up but I dont have that kind of money right now. I think they are in the 150$ range, if you say 200$ is nothin for ya, you should pick up a couple of these, they are like an arboreal g. pulchra  

Go look in the lampropelma genus picture thread


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 9, 2009)

From what I've read *that* is a huge issue when it comes to African T's

Between warring states, ruthless gov'ts and strict export laws AND penalties for such I wouldn't hold my breath for new Species of African T's in the hobby any time soon.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 9, 2009)

Kenya & Tanzania are relatively peceful countries with a huge amount of diverse habitat and many many T's....yet you usually only see 2-3 species exported out.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 9, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Kenya & Tanzania are relatively peceful countries with a huge amount of diverse habitat and many many T's....yet you usually only see 2-3 species exported out.



You obviously have more knowledge and I'll concede to your reasons.. but I am truly puzzled about that.

How about the continent as a whole? 

With prices of the latest T's, that shows there is clearly a market right?

e.g. _M. balfouri_ and _E. olivacea_


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 9, 2009)

The "Tarantula Market" is still a relatively new concept...for many years tarantulas and other inverts have been primarily  exported to reptile dealers who basically sell them because in order to get the best deals on reptiles they are sometimes obligated to take some spiders as well (Think OBT's, Rosies, and Avics...).  The more "rare", "uncommon", and "newer" species come about int the hobby because of dedicated tarantula collectors/hobbyists...not pet/live animal importers.


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wondering about the jungle and few rainforest they have, normally arboreal wonderland. There are places elsewhere where life isn't exactly a picnic yet we know plentiful of arboreal species coming from there (not meaning that they are all readily available).


----------



## David Burns (Jan 9, 2009)

Merfolk said:


> But are they any african true arboreal species other than H mac or S.calc???? At least in picture!!!
> 
> It can't be possible that they're the only african ones, all the forests and jungles there and only those two species and a handful reelated of which I never saw a picture of...:?  India alone has more than that, Brazil alone even more... but the whole continent of Africa? And in Australia it seems worse, I never heard of any arboreal T species over there. How come they can be plentiful on a continent and absent on the next one, while terrestrials are everywhere?


The lack of arboreals in Africa and Australia is probably due to the fact that these continents are mostly desert. Fewer trees and little rain.

It is hard to get new species out of africa, even if you have credentials.
http://www.news24.com/News24/South_Africa/News/0,,2-7-1442_1915824,00.html


----------



## codykrr (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry i dont have a link to the 5000 dollar T and no its not boreano black, i think the thread was called , new asian aboreal.....it was awsome but definatly not 5000 dollars awsome, also my take are why there are so little african and aussie aboreal is because 1. lack of highly dense forest 2. lack of rain or humidity, and 3. not many go there to look.....most aboreals seem to like high humidity areas and africa and austraila are far from that, but there is humidity in the ground which i would say is the reason they became burrowers in evolution


----------



## syndicate (Jan 9, 2009)

No spider is worth 5000$!!
These are quite nice tho ;]


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 9, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok i have googled this and all i see is S. calceatum.....is there any other availible african aboreals in the hobby? i like OW Ts and esepcially aboreals but it seems there isnt many from africa and quite a bit from asia...any suggestions on either an asian aboreal or know of a african aboreal besides S. cal. No nature boy i dont want one yet.....key word yet.


I have just ordered 5 stromatopelma calceatum. What is the big deal about them! i know they are bad tempered, but so is many OW T´s. If you like them, then go buy them, just take proper precautions;-)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 9, 2009)

Thomas said:


> I have just ordered 5 stromatopelma calceatum. What is the big deal about them! i know they are bad tempered, but so is many OW T´s. If you like them, then go buy them, just take proper precautions.


well said, give them a bit bigger enclosure and you wont have to rehouse as often


----------



## Quixtar (Jan 9, 2009)

codykrr said:


> sorry but if i was to get a pokie i want a subfusca.....thats it....and also i dont really want an h mac or s cal there on my list but not yet....so what is an E. olivacea price anyway....? like 200 300 or more....? ad yeh i have heard that sing blue and h mac are aboreal but do like to burrow and i want a definate aboreal, and hey NB i knew you would see this s i expected you to chime in maybe next time im in stl il get to check yours out, till then there on my waiting list of "wants and must haves"


E. olivacea commands the high prices that M. balfouri do. You will be spending roughly $200 or more on a sling, and more than $400 on juvies and adults, granted you can find a seller.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 9, 2009)

codykrr said:


> also my take are why there are so little african and aussie aboreal is because 1. lack of highly dense forest 2. lack of rain or humidity, and 3. not many go there to look.....most aboreals seem to like high humidity areas and africa and austraila are far from that, but there is humidity in the ground which i would say is the reason they became burrowers in evolution




Interesting. But African arboreals actually like things on the dry side, so do OBT's which are semi-arboreal in some places.


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 9, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> well said, give them a bit bigger enclosure and you wont have to rehouse as often


Absolutely. I have never had much trouble moving the more bad tempered T´s. It is amazing what a small cup can catch. Too many people are talking about it, like they absolutely must take them out by hand. And when they are in their respective homes, they are not dangerous to us, only for the prey. I buy the T´s i like, and search for info if i dont now how to care for it. They are only small little demons if you decide to handle it, and in most cases, they just run instead of biting. Of course species like calceatum and maculata is not for beginners, but they are not that difficult to have at home. Just all these horror storys being told.


----------



## agent lead (Feb 1, 2009)

did anyone ever ID that golden T that was posted on the first page?


----------



## gumby (Feb 1, 2009)

I believe that is the coveted Encyocratella olivacea. Just for some fun stats from 12-02-2006 to today Encyocratella olivacea has been offered 5 times on these boards. 3 times by people in the U.S. and twice from people selling in Europe. So good luck finding one ;-)


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Harpactirella lightfooti (not arboreal my bad, <---edit)

http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/5655/harpactirellacflightfoosg7.jpg

Found a pricelist from a seller in Denmark I believe, usd is worth a tad less than a euro so keep that in mind. Its also interesting to note the price differences of theirs to ours over here lol.

http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/stocklist


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2009)

As far as I know _Harpactirella lightfooti_ is not arboreal.


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 1, 2009)

My bad I could of sworn that i read it was somewhere. Well now im just full of fail tonight, though I tried! lol


----------



## T_DORKUS (Feb 2, 2009)

David Burns said:


> The lack of arboreals in Africa and Australia is probably due to the fact that these continents are mostly desert. Fewer trees and little rain.
> 
> It is hard to get new species out of africa, even if you have credentials.
> http://www.news24.com/News24/South_Africa/News/0,,2-7-1442_1915824,00.html


Where are the arboreals from Thailand and Vietnam?:? :}


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 2, 2009)

codykrr said:


> No nature boy i dont want one yet.....key word yet.


Fine.  Just fine.  What do I care if you settle for second best?!!! :evil:


----------



## blazetown (Feb 2, 2009)

I want you to meet me at one of the unguarded border points into Canada with some.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 2, 2009)

hahaha...NB..if you want to give one of yours up il take one...but right now i have my mind set for something a little higher up on my lists to get....so far i have concluded an E. olivacea is too hard to find so im trying to get me a P. subfusca at the moment..i found someone who may be able to get one for me


----------



## the nature boy (Feb 3, 2009)

blazetown said:


> I want you to meet me at one of the unguarded border points into Canada with some.


If you wanted spiders that would be one thing...


----------



## rabbenco (Feb 4, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Just FYI, foreigners don't usually do the collecting...most animals collected for export are collected by people native to that country/region.  Personal safety isn't usually the issue as far as making more species available.
> 
> The number of available species available is usually defined by a market and by local wildlife exportation laws and CITES.


I know most tarantulas coming in to the hobby isnt collected by foreigners  I have been keeping, breeding, dealing and collecting tarantulas for the past 10-15 years....

But most of the new species are.....

The real issue is the fact that for a local collector a tarantula is a tarantula wether its blue, green, yellow, big, small, tricolored whatever. They collect what they know and what they know where to find. The first encyocratellas entered the european market as P. murinus due to the fact that collectors had to find new places to collect tarantulas ( overcollecting?) 
Most of the tarantulas who has entered the hobby via Malaysia for the past many years is actually from Thailand. More or less all malaysian species have been collected by enthusiast except the schiodtei. FYI the locals in malaysia collecting the schiodtei was well aware of the violaceopes but the dealers was asking for schiodtei so no need to collect the blue one, it might seem silly for a hobbyist but for a non intr collector its quite plausible:? 

So bottomline is the tarantulas are there they just need to be collected either by a dedicated foreign hobbyist who is willing to do the deed or by a local going the extra mile to get something new


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 4, 2009)

rabbenco said:


> I know most tarantulas coming in to the hobby isnt collected by foreigners  I have been keeping, breeding, dealing and collecting tarantulas for the past 10-15 years....


Then you'll know how most of the Pokies in Europe like metallica got into the Hobby...it wasn't because of the "pet trade".


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 4, 2009)

E. olivacea
it was never a question?
andy


----------



## rabbenco (Feb 4, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Then you'll know how most of the Pokies in Europe like metallica got into the Hobby...it wasn't because of the "pet trade".


And your point is:? 

I guess everybody in the hobby know how Poke´s and more or less everything else new enters the hobby.... In a suitcase/backpack


----------



## arborealTs (Jul 24, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Dont forget this african arboreal ;]


that is gorgeous syndicate! :drool:


----------

